# Pin-Up Censored



## reggier3mote (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello all, first post from a new member.
A little about myself: I work as a tattooer and a comic book inker, my education is in graphic design with a minor in painting. Anyway I'm trying to step away from such stylized media and work on more traditional art skills.
I'm pretty happy with the turn out of this piece but if anyone has any pointers or crits I welcome the feedback. I have only recently started trying realism and pencil drawings again.



If you have a DeviantArt account you can see the uncensored version here:
http://fav.me/d7ox3cf

Thanks,
ReggieR3mote


----------

